# Butter and Mozzarella- A Few Questions



## countrygirl86 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello All! I am a bit new here. I have been reading through all of the great information here and decided to try my hand making butter and cheese. 

I purchased a gallon of raw milk from a local Amish farm. I decided to make butter first so I left the milk to separate in the fridge for over 24 hours. There was NO separation. Not even a little. I figured I would try anyway so I took two cups off the top and did produce several tablespoons of butter. So I am curious if the gallon that I purchased was mostly cream? Should I have left it out at a warmer temp to separate?

Next I made mozz using a 30 minute recipe (I was short on time and anxious to get started). I was successful in that it did produce a ball mozzarella-like cheese but it was lacking. I am not sure if I heated too high too fast or kneaded too much, but the curd firmed up to the point where is was difficult to stretch. It didn't have a nice gooey stretch, instead once it stretched a few inches the strands started breaking. The final product was on the dry side, although had a nice texture. It was also very bland. Should I have added salt? Or is there something else that can be used to add flavor?

Thanks for any advice!


----------

